# verzeichnisstruktur nicht anzeigen !



## Sebastian (6. Januar 2002)

Wie kann ich es bei nem Apache Webserver machen das der die Verzeichnisstruktur nicht anzeigt wenn keine index vorhanden ist ???


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (6. Januar 2002)

Soweit ich weis geht das nicht. Du musst ein index erstellen auch wenn sie aus nichts besteht!


----------



## Sebastian (6. Januar 2002)

Ich will das sowas dann kommt !!!


Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /images/ on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (6. Januar 2002)

Da musst Du eine .htaccess reinsetzen in der die Permissions gesetzt werden.
Da kann ich Dir aber leider nicht weiterhelfen. Such mal im Netz nach Tuts!


----------



## JanDelay (7. Januar 2002)

moinmoin

also ...

das kannst du entweder für jedes seperate verzeichnis über die

.htaccess datei händeln...

oder du gehst in die httpd.conf 

udn suchst folgende zeile:

<Directory DEIN_ROOTVERZEICHNIS>Options Indexes usw..

wenn du jetz vor das Indexes ein - machst

also -Indexes dann ist der zugriff auf das Verzeichnis verboten
genauso legst du das in der .htaccess fest
<Directory>
Options -Indexes
</Directory>

wenn du noch fragen hast mail mir

SamRAgga@gmx.net

bye 

Jan


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. Januar 2002)

@JanDelay: Dafür musst Du aber Rechte über den Server haben, sprich Admin des Servers sein, denn da musst Du in die Konfig von Apache rein. Das wird Dir normal (ausser es ist Dein eigener WebServer) nicht erlaubt. Da ist die Lösung mit .htaccess schon besser.

.htaccess = http://www.ideenreich.com/projektpflege/htaccess.shtml und die Links die man am Schluss der Seite findet geben Dir Auskunft über den Gebrauch und die Benutzung davon!


----------



## JanDelay (7. Januar 2002)

yo...da hast du recht....

gehe bei problemen halt immer von mir aus *G*

 

bye Jan


----------



## Sebastian (8. Januar 2002)

Hi irgend wie geht das nicht !

Hab Apache 1.3.20 auf WinXP ! In der http.conf findet der nur das:

<Directory "C:/Programme/Apache Group/Apache/icons">
        Options Indexes MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

Wenn ich das dann so gemacht aber es funzt nicht !

<Directory "C:/Programme/Apache Group/Apache/icons">
        Options -Indexes MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (8. Januar 2002)

Du darfst da ja nicht in der httpd.conf rumpfuschen. Die würde ich so lassen wie sie ist und nur diese .htaccess, das heisst unter WinXP würde ich sie -htaccess nennen erstellen.

Dafür musst Du halt noch in der httpd.conf noch die AccessFile auf -htaccess umstellen und lies vor allem die Tuts die ich Dir als Link gestellt habe, sonst wird das nichts!


----------



## JanDelay (8. Januar 2002)

sebastian:

das is auch nich der richtige directory tag...


das is nur der tag wo die icons drinliegen

du musst das in dem tag machen wo deine htdocs drinstehen...

also der pfad den du als document root angegeben hast...

aber das mit den -Indexes stimmt schon ma ....wenn ich zeit hab poste ich ma die komplette syntax...bin nur im mom bissi im stress

so long

Jan


----------



## Sebastian (8. Januar 2002)

Also den Pfad zu Document Root suchen und dahinter

Options -Indexes MultiViews 

das setzen ???

Weil sonst gabs kein anderes Options Indexes..  in der file


----------

